# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2019 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas, kun on niin mehevän näköinen osanottajajoukko ja loppupuolella on ihan kivan näköisiä etappejakin. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin. Koko lailla samat säännöt kuin viime Girossa, muutoksena 1. etapilta voi tienata vain yhdet paidansaantipisteet. Ja pieni helpotus/selkiytys hieman myöhästyneisiin vaihtoihin, eli jos on myöhässä tai epäilee sitä, voi sanoa haluavansa tehdä vaihdon jo kyseiselle etapille. Jos tästä ei ole etua, eikä tapahdu joka vaihdon yhteydessä, vaihto voidaan hyväksyä. Samalla menettää mahdollisuuden perua vaihdon ennen seuraavaa etappia, vaikka sitä ei mahdollisesti saadun edun vuoksi hyväksyttäisikään vielä meneillään olevalle etapille.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (1 ajaja yhteen ajajaan, pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle (lue lopun lisäys). Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan. Etapin ollessa jo käynnissä voi anoa mahdollisuutta vaihtoon, joka tulisi voimaan jo sille etapille (koskee lähinnä tasamaaetappeja ja pieniä myöhästymisiä muilla etapeilla). Tämä on ilmoitettava vaihtoa tehdessä. Tällöin vaihtoa ei saa enää missään olosuhteissa perua. Jos vaihto katsotaan liian myöhäiseksi etapin laatuun ja tapahtumiin nähden, se tulee voimaan seuraavalle (eikä siis voi perua).

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Siirtyminen paitakilpailun kärkeen: 40-30-30-20 pistettä (1. etapin jälkeen jaetaan vain 40 (ja 20 jos ei samalle ajajalle). Jos etapin voittaja säilyttää jonkin muun paidan vielä 2. etapin jälkeen, nämä pisteet jaetaan sitten.)
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10-6-4 pistettä (ainakin 1 km tarvitaan, tasatilanteissa etappisijoitus ratkaisee)
Välikirit: 10-6-4 pistettä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500
ROGLIČ Primož	-	3500
------------------------------------
YATES Simon	-	3000
------------------------------------
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500
LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel	-	2500
NIBALI Vincenzo	-	2500
VIVIANI Elia	-	2500
------------------------------------
ACKERMANN Pascal	-	2000
LANDA Mikel	-	2000
------------------------------------
CARAPAZ Richard	-	1500
CHAVES Esteban	-	1500
DÉMARE Arnaud	-	1500
EWAN Caleb	-	1500
JUNGELS Bob	-	1500
ZAKARIN Ilnur	-	1500
------------------------------------
BILBAO Pello	-	1000
FORMOLO Davide	-	1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao	-	1000
IZAGIRRE Ion	-	1000
MAJKA Rafał	-	1000
MODOLO Sacha	-	1000
MOLLEMA Bauke	-	1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo	-	1000
POZZOVIVO Domenico	-	1000
SIVAKOV Pavel	-	1000
SOSA Iván Ramiro	-	1000
------------------------------------
AMADOR Andrey	-	500
BATTAGLIN Enrico	-	500
BRAMBILLA Gianluca	-	500
CAMPENAERTS Victor	-	500
CARTHY Hugh	-	500
CARUSO Damiano	-	500
CICCONE Giulio	-	500
CIMOLAI Davide	-	500
CONTI Valerio	-	500
DE GENDT Thomas	-	500
DUNBAR Eddie	-	500
GALLOPIN Tony	-	500
HIRT Jan	-	500
KUSS Sepp	-	500
MADOUAS Valentin	-	500
MARECZKO Jakub	-	500
MASNADA Fausto	-	500
NAVARRO Daniel	-	500
NIEVE Mikel	-	500
OOMEN Sam	-	500
ROJAS José Joaquín	-	500
TOLHOEK Antwan	-	500
ULISSI Diego	-	500
VUILLERMOZ Alexis	-	500
------------------------------------
Muut - 0

Ja tosiaan 10 ajajaa, eli keskimäärin tonni per ajaja. Giro alkaa lauantaina loppuiltapäivästä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Avataan peli rohkeasti ekana - niin muut voivat ottaa mallia  :Leveä hymy: 

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500*

*ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000*

*EWAN Caleb - 1500*

*IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000*

*CARTHY Hugh - 500*

*DUNBAR Eddie - 500*

*MASNADA Fausto - 500*

*OOMEN Sam - 500*

*GIBBONS Ryan - 0* 

*SENECHAL Florian - 0*



Yht 10K/10K 
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Näillä lähdetään haaveilemaan jälleen pinkkipaidasta...

*Pink Dreamers*
Roglic Primož, 3500
Nibali Vincenzo, 2500
Viviani Elia, 2500
Campenaerts Victor, 500
De Gendt Thomas, 500
Brambilla Gianluca, 500
Davide Villella, 0
Schwarzmann Michael, 0
Ludvigsson Tobias, 0
Mas Lluís, 0


Yht: 10 000 / 10 000
Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "Iske Hai, iske":

DUMOULIN Tom-3500
NIBALI Vincenzo-2500
CARAPAZ Richard-1500
MOLLEMA Bauke-1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo-1000
OOMEN Sam-500
BELLETTI Manuel-0
BARBIN Enrico-0
ANTUNES Amaro-0
FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo-0

10 000/10 000, 0/8

----------


## maupa

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
SIVAKOV Pavel - 1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
GALLOPIN Tony - 500
DE GENDT Thomas - 500
CIMOLAI Davide - 500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0
GAVAZZI Francesco - 0

----------


## tiger

Team Tiger







vaihdot 0/8







1
ROGLIČ Primož
3500

2
GAVIRIA Fernando
2500

3
EWAN Caleb
1500

4
NIEVE Mikel
500

5
CAMPENAERTS Victor
500

6
NAVARRO Daniel
500

7
DE GENDT Thomas
500

8
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500

9
TEN DAM Laurens


10
KANGERT Tanel




10000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Team Happo-EKP

1
Yates Simon
3000

2
Viviani Elia
2500

3
Majka Rafal
1000

4
Sivakov Pavel
1000

5
Geoghegan Hart Tao
1000

6
De Gent Thomas
500

7
Masnada Fausto
500

8
Mareczko Jakub
500

9
Carboni Giovanni
0

10
Warbasse Larry
0



Vaihdot 0/8
Hinta: 10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Ewan Caleb - 1500
Geoghegan Hart Tao - 1000
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Mareczko Jakub - 500
Ulissi Diego - 500
Consonni Simone - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Hokku

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
LANDA Mikel - 2000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
MASNADA Fausto - 500
CIMOLAI Davide - 500
CATTANEO Mattio - 0
O'CONNOR Brn - 0
KANGERT Tanel - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

Mansemankelin joukkue

DUMOULIN Tom-	3500
VIVIANI Elia - 		2500
EWAN Caleb	-	1500
GALLOPIN Tony - 	500
DE GENDT Thomas - 	500
NIEVE Mikel	-	500
ROJAS José Joaquín	500
ULISSI Diego	-	500
KANGERT Tanel -	0
TEN DAM Laurens-	0
=10 000
vaihdot 0/8

----------


## vema60

ROGLIČ Primož		3500
VIVIANI Elia			2500
GALLOPIN Tony		500
DE GENDT Thomas		500
ULISSI Diego			500
ROJAS José Joaquín	500
NIEVE Mikel			500
CONTI Valerio		500
AMADOR Andrey		500
BRAMBILLA Gianluca	500

----------


## PK30

ROGLIČ Primož	-	3500
VIVIANI Elia	-	2500
DÉMARE Arnaud	-	1500
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao	-	1000
IZAGIRRE Ion	-	1000
MARECZKO Jakub	-	500
HAMILTON Lucas - 0
BELLETTI Manuel - 0
CATTANEO Mattia - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

3500 ROGLIČ Primož
2500 LÓPEZ Miguel Ángel
2000 ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 NIZZOLO Giacomo
500 CAMPENAERTS Victor
500 CONTI Valerio
0 BAKELANTS Jan
0 KANGERT Tanel
0 POLANC Jan
0 SÜTTERLIN Jasha

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom
3000 - YATES Simon
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - CIMOLAI Davide 
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael 
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo
0 - CATTANEO Mattia 
0 - O'CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 10000/10000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Cybbe

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
SIVAKOV Pavel - 1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
NIEVE Mikel	500
DE GENDT Thomas - 500
CIMOLAI Davide - 500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0
GAVAZZI Francesco - 0

----------


## hoopeevee

VIVIANI Elia – 2500
ZAKARIN Ilnur – 1500
EWAN Caleb - 1500
BILBAO Pello – 1000
POZZOVIVO Domenico – 1000
ULISSI Diego – 500
CONTI Valerio – 500
TOLHOEK Antwan – 500
BATTAGLIN Enrico – 500
CARUSO Damiano - 500

----------


## Indurain

3500  ROGLIC Primoz
2500  GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
1500  EVAN Caleb
1500  CHAVES RUBIO Esteban
500    DE GENDT Thomas
500    CICCONE Giulio
0        DURBRIDGEN Luke
0        SCHWARZMANN Michael
0        HAMILTON Lukas
0        TEM DAM Laurens

yht 10 000
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos Googol!

Squadra di Gelidi lähtee talven jäljiltä levänneenä karistamaan ruosteita ketjuista seuraavalla miehityksellä:

DUMOULIN Tom - 3500
ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando - 2500
BATTAGLIN Enrico	-	500
BENNETT Sean - 0
GAVAZZI Francesco - 0
KANGERT Tanel - 0
SCHWARZMANN Michael - 0
TEN DAM Laurens - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränck

NIBALI Vincenzo	-	2500
CARAPAZ Richard	-	1500
DÉMARE Arnaud	-	1500
CHAVES Esteban	-	1500
MOLLEMA Bauke	-	1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao	-	1000
NIEVE Mikel	-	500
CAMPENAERTS Victor	-	500
KANGERT Tanel - 0
O'CONNOR Ben -0

----------


## JTu

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
EWAN Caleb - 1500
FORMOLO Davide - 1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
DE GENDT Thomas - 500
CATTANEO Mattia - 0
POLANC Jan - 0
TEN DAM Laurens - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom    -    3500
ROGLIC Primož    -    3500    
GAVIRIA Fernando-	2500 lisätty
CAMPENAERTS Victor-500    
CONSONNI Simone-    0    
POLANC Jan    -    0      
SABATINI Fabio    -    0    
Schwarzmann Michael  -    0    
TEN DAM Laurens    -    0    
VERVAEKE Louis    -    0

----------


## Kossu

Joukkueeni avauskokoonpano on seuraava (Team Kossu):
DUMOULIN Tom 	-	3500
VIVIANI Elia       	-	2500
MODOLO Sacha 	-	1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -	1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo	-	1000
CAMPENAERTS Victor	-	500
MARECZKO Jakub	-	500
CICCONE Giulio   	-	0
DE PLUS Laurens      	-	0
GAVAZZI Francesco      -	0

----------


## Googol

YATES Simon	3000
ROGLIČ Primož	3500
EWAN Caleb	1500
GIBBONS Ryan	0
DE GENDT Thomas	500
IZAGIRRE Ion	1000
CARTHY Hugh	500
KANGERT Tanel	0
SCHWARZMANN Michael	0
POLANC Jan	0

----------


## Paolo

3000 YATES Simon
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1500 JUNGELS Bob
1000 FORMOLO Davide
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500  DE GENDT Thomas
500  ULISSI Diego
    0  VILLELLA Davide
    0  CICCONE Giulio
    0  KANGERT Tanel

----------


## Googol

Kossulla ja Paololla on Ciccone alihintaisena (on 500), JupiteriUkolle mahtuisi yksi ajaja lisää.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Vaihdetaas heti omistautunut mäkikirimies tiimiin:

Sisään: Ciccone Giulio 500
Ulos: Masnada Fausto 500

Tiimi nyt:
Team Happo-EKP

1	Yates Simon	3000
2	Viviani Elia	2500
3	Majka Rafal	1000
4	Sivakov Pavel	1000
5	Geoghegan Hart Tao	1000
6	De Gent Thomas	500
7	Ciccone Giulio	500
8	Mareczko Jakub	500
9	Carboni Giovanni	0
10	Warbasse Larry	0

Vaihdot 1/8
Hinta: 10 000

----------


## Paolo

> Kossulla ja Paololla on Ciccone alihintaisena (on 500), JupiteriUkolle mahtuisi yksi ajaja lisää.



Sori tuo epähuomio. Vaihdetaanpas asia kuntoon.

3000 YATES Simon
2500 VIVIANI Elia
1500 JUNGELS Bob
1000 FORMOLO Davide
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 ULISSI Diego ----> 0 SCHWARZMANN Michael
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Cybbe

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500 -> GAVIRIA Fernando - 2500

----------


## Hokku

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
LANDA Mikel - 2000 -> ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
MASNADA Fausto - 500
CIMOLAI Davide - 500
CATTANEO Mattio - 0
O'CONNOR Brn - 0
KANGERT Tanel - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0 -> Laurens De Plus - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Indurain

Eka Vaihto
CAMPENAERTS Victor > CICCONE Giulio

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom
3000 - YATES Simon
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion
500 - CIMOLAI Davide
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->BELLETTI Manuel(3)
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo
0 - CATTANEO Mattia
0 - O'CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 10000/10000
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	  ->  ACKERMANN Pascal-	2000(3)
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	
POLANC Jan	-	0  	
SABATINI Fabio	-	0	
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0	
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	 ->  CICCONE Giulio-	500(3)
9000/10000
2/8

----------


## Kossu

> Kossulla ja Paololla on Ciccone alihintaisena (on 500), JupiteriUkolle mahtuisi yksi ajaja lisää.



Ah ja voi. En huomannut viestiä ajoissa. Korjaan tämän ja teen samalla vaihdon Campenaerts -> Polanc.

DUMOULIN Tom -	3500
VIVIANI Elia -	2500
MODOLO Sacha -	1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -	1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo	-	1000
MARECZKO Jakub	-	500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
POLANC Jan - 0
DE PLUS Laurens -	0
GAVAZZI Francesco -	0

----------


## Jabadabado

Ensimmäinen vaihto:
Ulos: Campenaerts Victor, 500
Sisään: Ciccone Giulio, 500


*Pink Dreamers*
Roglic Primož, 3500
Nibali Vincenzo, 2500
Viviani Elia, 2500
Ciccone Giulio, 500
De Gendt Thomas, 500
Brambilla Gianluca, 500
Davide Villella, 0
Schwarzmann Michael, 0
Ludvigsson Tobias, 0
Mas Lluís, 0


Yht: 10 000 / 10 000
Vaihdot: 1/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom->2500 - VIVIANI Elia(5)
3000 - YATES Simon
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion->1500 - DEMARE Arnaud(5) 
500 - CIMOLAI Davide
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->BELLETTI Manuel(3)
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo
0 - CATTANEO Mattia
0 - O'CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 9500/10000
Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

Tom Dumoulin -->GAVIRIA Fernando-2500

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

Jaahas, prokrastinointi alkoi jo heti ekana päivänä. Sininen paita näköjään jaettiin pelkän nousun nopeimmalle, ei siellä päällä kokonaisajassa ensin olleelle. Mutta kun tuli luvattua jakaa vain kokonais ja nuorten kisasta, niin olkoon Cicconen pisteet vasta seuraavalla etapilla.

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
5.	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
6.	25	-	MAJKA Rafał
7.	20	-	GEOGHEGAN HART Tao
8.	16	-	DE PLUS Laurens
9.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
10.	10	-	CARUSO Damiano
11.	7	-	BILBAO Pello
12.	5	-	DE LA PARTE Víctor
13.	3	-	JUNGELS Bob
14.	2	-	CARAPAZ Richard
15.	1	-	KANGERT Tanel

pinkki paita:	40	-	ROGLIČ Primož
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	Team Jumbo-Visma

Tilanne 

1.	216	Googol
2.	201	Team OK
3.	195	Pink Dreamers
4.	190	Salaliittoteoria
5.	181	Squadra di Gelidi
6.	175	JupiteriUkko
7.	171	Hokku
8.	170	maupa
9.	170	PK30
10.	170	Cybbe
11.	170	JTu
12.	146	tiger
13.	145	TetedeCourse
14.	145	vema60
15.	145	Indurain
16.	115	Team Happo-EKP
17.	100	pulmark
18.	95	Iske Hai, iske
19.	87	Paolo
20.	86	Andy & Fränck
21.	71	Team Kossu
22.	31	Mansemankelin Joukkue
23.	22	hoopeevee

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	EWAN Caleb
4.	35	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
5.	30	-	DEMARE Arnaud
6.	25	-	CIMOLAI Davide
7.	20	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
8.	16	-	DE BUYST Jasper
9.	13	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
10.	10	-	SELIG Rüdiger
11.	7	-	GIBBONS Ryan
12.	5	-	CANOLA Marco
13.	3	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
14.	2	-	CONSONNI Simone
15.	1	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
sininen paita:	30	-	CICCONE Giulio
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	OWSIAN Łukasz
irtiotto:	6	-	BIDARD François
irtiotto:	4	-	CICCONE Giulio
kiri 1:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 1:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	4	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 2:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 2:	6	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 2:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
paras joukkue:	5	-	Lotto Soudal

Tulokset 

1.	265	Hokku
2.	232	TetedeCourse
3.	195	Team OK
4.	177	maupa
5.	172	Cybbe
6.	170	JTu
7.	169	Indurain
8.	155	pulmark
9.	140	PK30
10.	140	tiger
11.	130	Mansemankelin Joukkue
12.	127	Salaliittoteoria
13.	126	hoopeevee
14.	120	Pink Dreamers
15.	115	vema60
16.	112	Team Kossu
17.	109	Team Happo-EKP
18.	109	Paolo
19.	107	Googol
20.	82	JupiteriUkko
21.	79	Squadra di Gelidi
22.	35	Andy & Fränck
23.	0	Iske Hai, iske

Tilanne 

1.	436	Hokku
2.	396	Team OK
3.	377	TetedeCourse
4.	347	maupa
5.	342	Cybbe
6.	340	JTu
7.	323	Googol
8.	317	Salaliittoteoria
9.	315	Pink Dreamers
10.	314	Indurain
11.	310	PK30
12.	286	tiger
13.	260	Squadra di Gelidi
14.	260	vema60
15.	257	JupiteriUkko
16.	255	pulmark
17.	224	Team Happo-EKP
18.	196	Paolo
19.	183	Team Kossu
20.	161	Mansemankelin Joukkue
21.	148	hoopeevee
22.	121	Andy & Fränck
23.	95	Iske Hai, iske

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
2.	70	-	DEMARE Arnaud
3.	50	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
4.	35	-	MOSCHETTI Matteo
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	MARECZKO Jakub
7.	20	-	CIMOLAI Davide
8.	16	-	BELLETTI Manuel
9.	13	-	KNEES Christian
10.	10	-	MODOLO Sacha
11.	7	-	YATES Simon
12.	5	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
13.	3	-	LONARDI Giovanni
14.	2	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
15.	1	-	EWAN Caleb

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	HATSUYAMA Sho
irtiotto:	6	-	
irtiotto:	4	-	
kiri 1:	10	-	HATSUYAMA Sho
kiri 1:	6	-	DEMARE Arnaud
kiri 1:	4	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
kiri 2:	10	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
kiri 2:	6	-	SCHWARZMANN Michael
kiri 2:	4	-	SCOTSON Miles
paras joukkue:	5	-	UAE-Team Emirates

Tulokset 

1.	201	JupiteriUkko
2.	155	Cybbe
3.	142	Indurain
4.	141	Squadra di Gelidi
5.	136	tiger
6.	133	pulmark
7.	117	PK30
8.	95	Team OK
9.	78	Andy & Fränck
10.	70	Hokku
11.	70	Team Kossu
12.	56	Salaliittoteoria
13.	51	TetedeCourse
14.	48	Iske Hai, iske
15.	32	Team Happo-EKP
16.	20	maupa
17.	19	Googol
18.	13	Paolo
19.	11	hoopeevee
20.	10	vema60
21.	8	Pink Dreamers
22.	6	JTu
23.	6	Mansemankelin Joukkue

Tilanne 

1.	497	Cybbe
2.	466	Hokku
3.	431	Team OK
4.	418	JupiteriUkko
5.	416	Indurain
6.	388	TetedeCourse
7.	388	pulmark
8.	387	PK30
9.	382	tiger
10.	361	Squadra di Gelidi
11.	333	Salaliittoteoria
12.	327	maupa
13.	306	JTu
14.	302	Googol
15.	283	Pink Dreamers
16.	256	Team Happo-EKP
17.	253	Team Kossu
18.	230	vema60
19.	209	Paolo
20.	199	Andy & Fränck
21.	167	Mansemankelin Joukkue
22.	159	hoopeevee
23.	143	Iske Hai, iske

Äskeisissä kisatuloksissa oli myös 2 etapilta paitapisteet Roglicille ja Lopezille. Korjattu 3 etapin totaaliin. 4 ja 5 etappi 5 etapin jälkeen.

----------


## Googol

Izagirre 1000 -> Majka 1000

----------


## TetedeCourse

Eka vaihto - Ion jäi eilen kasaan:

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500*

*ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000*

*EWAN Caleb - 1500*

*IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA  Rafael - 1000*

*CARTHY Hugh - 500*

*DUNBAR Eddie - 500*

*MASNADA Fausto - 500*

*OOMEN Sam - 500*

*GIBBONS Ryan - 0*

*SENECHAL Florian - 0*




Yht 10K/10K 
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## JTu

TEN DAM Laurens -> SÉNÉCHAL Florian
VAN EMDEN Jos -> MOSCHETTI Matteo

----------


## Kossu

Dumoulin->Roglic
DUMOULIN Tom -    3500 -> ROGLIC Primoz (4)
VIVIANI Elia -    2500
MODOLO Sacha -    1000
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -    1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo    -    1000
MARECZKO Jakub    -    500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
POLANC Jan - 0
DE PLUS Laurens -    0
GAVAZZI Francesco -    0

----------


## Hokku

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500 -> YATES Simon 3000
ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 -> CARAPAZ Richard	-	1500
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000
MASNADA Fausto - 500
CIMOLAI Davide - 500 -> CICCONE Giulio	-	500
CATTANEO Mattio - 0
O'CONNOR Ben - 0
KANGERT Tanel - 0
Laurens De Plus - 0


Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Jabadabado

2. ja 3.vaihto:
Ulos: Viviani Elia, 2500 ja Brambilla Gianluca, 500
Sisään: Ackermann Pascal, 2000 ja Ulissi Diego, 500


*Pink Dreamers*
Roglic Primož, 3500
Nibali Vincenzo, 2500
Ackermann Pascal, 2000
Ciccone Giulio, 500
De Gendt Thomas, 500
Ulissi Diego, 500
Davide Villella, 0
Schwarzmann Michael, 0
Ludvigsson Tobias, 0
Mas Lluís, 0


Yht: 9 500 / 10 000
Vaihdot: 3/8

----------


## PK30

VIVIANI Elia	-	2500 -> ACKERMANN Pascal	-	2000
IZAGIRRE Ion	-	1000 -> MAJKA Rafał	-	1000
HAMILTON Lucas - 0 -> ULISSI Diego	-	500

ROGLIČ Primož	-	3500
ACKERMANN Pascal	-	2000
DÉMARE Arnaud	-	1500
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao	-	1000
MAJKA Rafał	-	1000
MARECZKO Jakub	-	500
ULISSI Diego	-	500
BELLETTI Manuel - 0
CATTANEO Mattia - 0
VAN EMDEN Jos - 0

3/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	CARAPAZ Richard
2.	70	-	EWAN Caleb
3.	50	-	ULISSI Diego
4.	35	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
5.	30	-	SÉNÉCHAL Florian
6.	25	-	ROGLIČ Primož
7.	20	-	CONTI Valerio
8.	16	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
9.	13	-	DEMARE Arnaud
10.	10	-	YATES Simon
11.	7	-	MAJKA Rafał
12.	5	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
13.	3	-	FORMOLO Davide
14.	2	-	GALLOPIN Tony
15.	1	-	NIBALI Vincenzo

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
irtiotto:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
irtiotto:	4	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 1:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 2:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 2:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 2:	4	-	MAESTRI Mirco
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	195	TetedeCourse
2.	157	Salaliittoteoria
3.	140	hoopeevee
4.	131	Team OK
5.	122	Mansemankelin Joukkue
6.	119	Andy & Fränck
7.	110	Googol
8.	106	Iske Hai, iske
9.	103	JTu
10.	100	JupiteriUkko
11.	100	Indurain
12.	97	vema60
13.	95	tiger
14.	95	Hokku
15.	80	pulmark
16.	38	PK30
17.	31	Pink Dreamers
18.	30	Squadra di Gelidi
19.	28	Paolo
20.	27	maupa
21.	22	Team Happo-EKP
22.	0	Cybbe
23.	0	Team Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	583	TetedeCourse
2.	562	Team OK
3.	561	Hokku
4.	518	JupiteriUkko
5.	516	Indurain
6.	497	Cybbe
7.	490	Salaliittoteoria
8.	477	tiger
9.	468	pulmark
10.	425	PK30
11.	412	Googol
12.	409	JTu
13.	391	Squadra di Gelidi
14.	354	maupa
15.	327	vema60
16.	318	Andy & Fränck
17.	314	Pink Dreamers
18.	299	hoopeevee
19.	289	Mansemankelin Joukkue
20.	278	Team Happo-EKP
21.	253	Team Kossu
22.	249	Iske Hai, iske
23.	237	Paolo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
2.	70	-	GAVIRIA Fernando
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	EWAN Caleb
5.	30	-	MOSCHETTI Matteo
6.	25	-	GIBBONS Ryan
7.	20	-	SIMION Paolo
8.	16	-	BIERMANS Jenthe
9.	13	-	LONARDI Giovanni
10.	10	-	BELLETTI Manuel
11.	7	-	CIMOLAI Davide
12.	5	-	ČERNÝ Josef
13.	3	-	BENNETT Sean
14.	2	-	LOBATO Juan José
15.	1	-	SELIG Rüdiger

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	VERVAEKE Louis
irtiotto:	6	-	ORSINI Umberto
irtiotto:	4	-	FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo
kiri 1:	10	-	BARBIN Enrico
kiri 1:	6	-	VERVAEKE Louis
kiri 1:	4	-	FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo
kiri 2:	10	-	BARBIN Enrico
kiri 2:	6	-	SANTAROMITA Ivan
kiri 2:	4	-	ORSINI Umberto
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	202	pulmark
2.	180	JupiteriUkko
3.	170	TetedeCourse
4.	110	Indurain
5.	105	Team OK
6.	105	Mansemankelin Joukkue
7.	105	tiger
8.	78	Squadra di Gelidi
9.	77	Cybbe
10.	70	Googol
11.	70	JTu
12.	60	PK30
13.	50	Andy & Fränck
14.	47	Salaliittoteoria
15.	35	hoopeevee
16.	30	Iske Hai, iske
17.	10	Paolo
18.	7	maupa
19.	5	Pink Dreamers
20.	5	Team Happo-EKP
21.	0	vema60
22.	0	Hokku
23.	0	Team Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	753	TetedeCourse
2.	698	JupiteriUkko
3.	670	pulmark
4.	667	Team OK
5.	626	Indurain
6.	582	tiger
7.	574	Cybbe
8.	561	Hokku
9.	537	Salaliittoteoria
10.	485	PK30
11.	482	Googol
12.	479	JTu
13.	469	Squadra di Gelidi
14.	394	Mansemankelin Joukkue
15.	368	Andy & Fränck
16.	361	maupa
17.	334	hoopeevee
18.	327	vema60
19.	319	Pink Dreamers
20.	283	Team Happo-EKP
21.	279	Iske Hai, iske
22.	253	Team Kossu
23.	247	Paolo

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom->2500 - VIVIANI Elia(5)->LOPEZ Miguel(6)
3000 - YATES Simon
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion->1500 - DEMARE Arnaud(5) 
500 - CIMOLAI Davide
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->BELLETTI Manuel(3)
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo
0 - CATTANEO Mattia
0 - O'CONNOR Ben->500 - ULISSI Diego(6)
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 10000/10000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Paolo

3000 YATES Simon
2500 VIVIANI Elia ----> 3500 ROGLIČ Primož
1500 JUNGELS Bob
1000 FORMOLO Davide ----> 0 Laurens DE PLUS
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
 0 SCHWARZMANN Michael
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

1. vaihto: Mareczko 500 -> Conti 500

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Ewan Caleb - 1500
Geoghegan Hart Tao - 1000
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Conti Valerio - 500
Ulissi Diego - 500
Consonni Simone - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "Iske Hai, iske":

DUMOULIN Tom-3500 - > YATES Simon 3000

NIBALI Vincenzo-2500

CARAPAZ Richard-1500

MOLLEMA Bauke-1000

NIZZOLO Giacomo-1000

OOMEN Sam-500

BELLETTI Manuel-0

BARBIN Enrico-0

ANTUNES Amaro-0

FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo-0

9 500/10 000, 1/8

----------


## Cybbe

GAVIRIA Fernando - 2500 -> ROGLIČ Primož - 3500

----------


## Paolo

Paolo 
*Vakiovieras*


Liittynyt07/2012Viestit253

3000 YATES Simon
 3500 ROGLIČ Primož
1500 JUNGELS Bob
 0 Laurens DE PLUS -----> 0 POLANC Jan
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
0 SCHWARZMANN Michael
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## tiger

Team Tiger

Ukko hajosi, Gaviria (2500) ulos, Ackermann (2000) sisään. Ensimmäinen vaihto, mutta olinko jo myöhässä tälle päivälle?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

2. vaihto: Ulissi 500 -> Campenaerts 500
1. vaihto: Mareczko 500 -> Conti 500

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Ewan Caleb - 1500
Geoghegan Hart Tao - 1000
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Conti Valerio - 500
Campenaerts Victor - 500
Consonni Simone - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

GAVIRIA Fernando - 2500 -> ROGLIČ Primož - 3500

Nyt siis
ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
VIVIANI Elia - 2500
EWAN Caleb	-	1500
GALLOPIN Tony - 500
DE GENDT Thomas - 500
NIEVE Mikel	-	500
ROJAS José Joaquín	500
ULISSI Diego	-	500
KANGERT Tanel -	0
TEN DAM Laurens-	0
=10 000
vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Kossu

Modolo -> Campenaerts
de Plus -> Kangert
---------
DUMOULIN Tom -    3500 -> ROGLIC Primoz (4)
VIVIANI Elia -    2500
MODOLO Sacha -    1000 -> CAMPENAERTS Victor - 500 (8)
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -    1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo    -    1000
MARECZKO Jakub    -    500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
POLANC Jan - 0
DE PLUS Laurens -    0 -> KANGERT Tanel (8)
GAVAZZI Francesco -    0

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	->  ACKERMANN Pascal- 	2000(3)
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	-> YATES Simon	-	3000 (9)
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	
POLANC Jan	-	0  	
SABATINI Fabio	-	0	
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0	
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	-> CICCONE Giulio- 	500(3)
9500/10000
3/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	MASNADA Fausto
2.	70	-	CONTI Valerio
3.	50	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
4.	35	-	PLAZA Rubén
5.	30	-	CARBONI Giovanni
6.	25	-	SERRY Pieter
7.	20	-	MADOUAS Valentin
8.	16	-	PETERS Nans
9.	13	-	AMADOR Andrey
10.	10	-	ANTUNES Amaro
11.	7	-	OOMEN Sam
12.	5	-	CONCI Nicola
13.	3	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
14.	2	-	BOUWMAN Koen
15.	1	-	ROTA Lorenzo

pinkki paita:	40	-	CONTI Valerio
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	CARBONI Giovanni
irtiotto:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
irtiotto:	6	-	CONTI Valerio
irtiotto:	4	-	PETERS Nans
kiri 1:	10	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
kiri 1:	6	-	OOMEN Sam
kiri 1:	4	-	MADOUAS Valentin
kiri 2:	10	-	CONTI Valerio
kiri 2:	6	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 2:	4	-	PLAZA Rubén
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tilanne 

1.	882	TetedeCourse
2.	798	Team OK
3.	698	JupiteriUkko
4.	682	Hokku
5.	670	pulmark
6.	626	Indurain
7.	582	tiger
8.	574	Cybbe
9.	537	Salaliittoteoria
10.	536	vema60
11.	485	PK30
12.	482	Googol
13.	479	JTu
14.	469	Squadra di Gelidi
15.	460	hoopeevee
16.	459	Mansemankelin Joukkue
17.	373	Andy & Fränck
18.	361	maupa
19.	333	Team Happo-EKP
20.	324	Pink Dreamers
21.	307	Iske Hai, iske
22.	253	Team Kossu
23.	247	Paolo

Tulokset 

1.	209	vema60
2.	131	Team OK
3.	129	TetedeCourse
4.	126	hoopeevee
5.	121	Hokku
6.	65	Mansemankelin Joukkue
7.	50	Team Happo-EKP
8.	28	Iske Hai, iske
9.	5	Andy & Fränck
10.	5	Pink Dreamers
11.	0	pulmark
12.	0	JupiteriUkko
13.	0	Indurain
14.	0	tiger
15.	0	Squadra di Gelidi
16.	0	Cybbe
17.	0	Googol
18.	0	JTu
19.	0	PK30
20.	0	Salaliittoteoria
21.	0	Paolo
22.	0	maupa
23.	0	Team Kossu

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	BILBAO Pello
2.	70	-	GALLOPIN Tony
3.	50	-	FORMOLO Davide
4.	35	-	HAMILTON Lucas
5.	30	-	CATTANEO Mattia
6.	25	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
7.	20	-	HENAO Sebastián
8.	16	-	PEDRERO Antonio
9.	13	-	MADOUAS Valentin
10.	10	-	VENDRAME Andrea
11.	7	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
12.	5	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
13.	3	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
14.	2	-	MAJKA Rafał
15.	1	-	BAKELANTS Jan

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	BILBAO Pello
irtiotto:	6	-	GALLOPIN Tony
irtiotto:	4	-	FORMOLO Davide
kiri 1:	10	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
kiri 1:	6	-	BAKELANTS Jan
kiri 1:	4	-	NEILANDS Krists
kiri 2:	10	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
kiri 2:	6	-	MADOUAS Valentin
kiri 2:	4	-	GOGL Michael
paras joukkue:	5	-	Astana Pro Team

Tulokset 

1.	120	hoopeevee
2.	111	vema60
3.	111	Mansemankelin Joukkue
4.	84	JTu
5.	79	maupa
6.	45	pulmark
7.	42	PK30
8.	35	Indurain
9.	30	Hokku
10.	22	Team OK
11.	12	TetedeCourse
12.	10	Pink Dreamers
13.	10	JupiteriUkko
14.	8	Squadra di Gelidi
15.	5	Paolo
16.	3	Cybbe
17.	3	Team Kossu
18.	2	Team Happo-EKP
19.	2	Googol
20.	2	Salaliittoteoria
21.	0	Iske Hai, iske
22.	0	Andy & Fränck
23.	0	tiger

Tilanne 

1.	894	TetedeCourse
2.	820	Team OK
3.	715	pulmark
4.	712	Hokku
5.	708	JupiteriUkko
6.	661	Indurain
7.	647	vema60
8.	582	tiger
9.	580	hoopeevee
10.	577	Cybbe
11.	570	Mansemankelin Joukkue
12.	563	JTu
13.	539	Salaliittoteoria
14.	527	PK30
15.	484	Googol
16.	477	Squadra di Gelidi
17.	440	maupa
18.	373	Andy & Fränck
19.	335	Team Happo-EKP
20.	334	Pink Dreamers
21.	307	Iske Hai, iske
22.	256	Team Kossu
23.	252	Paolo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
4.	35	-	SABATINI Fabio
5.	30	-	BELLETTI Manuel
6.	25	-	DEMARE Arnaud
7.	20	-	CIMOLAI Davide
8.	16	-	CANOLA Marco
9.	13	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
10.	10	-	SELIG Rüdiger
11.	7	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
12.	5	-	AGNOLI Valerio
13.	3	-	MARTENS Paul
14.	2	-	GOGL Michael
15.	1	-	ZEITS Andrey

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
irtiotto:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
irtiotto:	4	-	CICCONE Giulio
kiri 1:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 1:	4	-	DEMARE Arnaud
kiri 2:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 2:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 2:	4	-	LE GAC Olivier
paras joukkue:	5	-	Deceuninck - Quick Step

Tulokset 

1.	182	Mansemankelin Joukkue
2.	180	JTu
3.	175	hoopeevee
4.	155	TetedeCourse
5.	150	tiger
6.	129	pulmark
7.	120	Salaliittoteoria
8.	109	PK30
9.	104	Indurain
10.	100	Googol
11.	99	maupa
12.	99	Cybbe
13.	94	JupiteriUkko
14.	92	Team Kossu
15.	82	vema60
16.	79	Team Happo-EKP
17.	63	Team OK
18.	54	Pink Dreamers
19.	43	Iske Hai, iske
20.	29	Andy & Fränck
21.	9	Paolo
22.	4	Hokku
23.	0	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	1049	TetedeCourse
2.	883	Team OK
3.	844	pulmark
4.	802	JupiteriUkko
5.	765	Indurain
6.	755	hoopeevee
7.	752	Mansemankelin Joukkue
8.	743	JTu
9.	732	tiger
10.	729	vema60
11.	716	Hokku
12.	676	Cybbe
13.	659	Salaliittoteoria
14.	636	PK30
15.	584	Googol
16.	539	maupa
17.	477	Squadra di Gelidi
18.	414	Team Happo-EKP
19.	402	Andy & Fränck
20.	388	Pink Dreamers
21.	350	Iske Hai, iske
22.	348	Team Kossu
23.	261	Paolo

----------


## Indurain

2. Vaihto
GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando > NIBALI Vincenzo

----------


## maupa

Van Emden -> Moschetti

----------


## Indurain

3. Vaihto
TEN DAM Laurens > BELLETTI Manuel

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	->  ACKERMANN Pascal- 	2000(3)
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	-> YATES Simon	-	3000 (9) 
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	
POLANC Jan	-	0  	
SABATINI Fabio	
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0	
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	-> BRAMBILLA Gianluca-	500 (10)
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	-> CICCONE Giulio- 	500(3)
10000/10000
4/8

----------


## Cybbe

VAN EMDEN Jos  -> Bilbao Lopez De Armentia

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

4. vaihto: Consonni 0 -> O'Connor 0
3. vaihto: Campenaerts 500 -> Carthy 500
2. vaihto: Ulissi 500 -> Campenaerts 500
1. vaihto: Mareczko 500 -> Conti 500

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Ewan Caleb - 1500
Geoghegan Hart Tao - 1000
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Conti Valerio - 500
Carthy Hugh - 500
O'Connor Ben - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## tiger

Ten Dam näköjään keskeyttänyt jo aikoja sitten, joten pakko tehdä toinen vaihto:

Ulos Laurens Ten Dam, Sisään Matteo Moschetti.

vaihdot 2/8







1
ROGLIČ Primož
3500

2
ACKERMANN Pascal
2000

3
EWAN Caleb
1500

4
NIEVE Mikel
500

5
CAMPENAERTS Victor
500

6
NAVARRO Daniel
500

7
DE GENDT Thomas
500

8
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500

9
MOSCHETTI Matteo


10
KANGERT Tanel




9500

----------


## maupa

> Van Emden -> Moschetti



No jopas meni nopeasti hukkaan tämä vaihto... Vaihdetaan tilalle Tanel Kangert.

----------


## Googol

> VAN EMDEN Jos  -> Bilbao Lopez De Armentia



Bilbao maksaa 1000.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	ROGLIČ Primož
2.	70	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
3.	50	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
4.	35	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
5.	30	-	KANGERT Tanel
6.	25	-	HAGA Chad
7.	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
8.	16	-	CARTHY Hugh
9.	13	-	BILBAO Pello
10.	10	-	CATTANEO Mattia
11.	7	-	CARAPAZ Richard
12.	5	-	POLANC Jan
13.	3	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
14.	2	-	MAJKA Rafał
15.	1	-	ULISSI Diego

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	PETERS Nans
irtiotto:	10	-	
irtiotto:	6	-	
irtiotto:	4	-	
kiri 1:	10	-	
kiri 1:	6	-	
kiri 1:	4	-	
kiri 2:	10	-	
kiri 2:	6	-	
kiri 2:	4	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	EF Education First

Tulokset 

1.	210	Team Kossu
2.	210	Team OK
3.	210	Paolo
4.	205	tiger
5.	197	Andy & Fränck
6.	175	JupiteriUkko
7.	172	Salaliittoteoria
8.	163	Googol
9.	152	Hokku
10.	140	Squadra di Gelidi
11.	136	Mansemankelin Joukkue
12.	136	Pink Dreamers
13.	123	TetedeCourse
14.	115	JTu
15.	113	PK30
16.	101	vema60
17.	100	Indurain
18.	100	maupa
19.	100	Cybbe
20.	92	Iske Hai, iske
21.	17	hoopeevee
22.	16	pulmark
23.	2	Team Happo-EKP

Tilanne 

1.	1172	TetedeCourse
2.	1093	Team OK
3.	977	JupiteriUkko
4.	937	tiger
5.	888	Mansemankelin Joukkue
6.	868	Hokku
7.	865	Indurain
8.	860	pulmark
9.	858	JTu
10.	831	Salaliittoteoria
11.	830	vema60
12.	776	Cybbe
13.	772	hoopeevee
14.	749	PK30
15.	747	Googol
16.	639	maupa
17.	617	Squadra di Gelidi
18.	599	Andy & Fränck
19.	558	Team Kossu
20.	524	Pink Dreamers
21.	471	Paolo
22.	442	Iske Hai, iske
23.	416	Team Happo-EKP

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	DEMARE Arnaud
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	SELIG Rüdiger
4.	35	-	EWAN Caleb
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	CIMOLAI Davide
7.	20	-	BELLETTI Manuel
8.	16	-	LONARDI Giovanni
9.	13	-	DE BUYST Jasper
10.	10	-	GUARNIERI Jacopo
11.	7	-	SABATINI Fabio
12.	5	-	BENNETT Sean
13.	3	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
14.	2	-	KLUGE Roger
15.	1	-	SÉNÉCHAL Florian

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	PETERS Nans
irtiotto:	10	-	COVILI Luca
irtiotto:	6	-	HATSUYAMA Sho
irtiotto:	4	-	
kiri 1:	10	-	COVILI Luca
kiri 1:	6	-	HATSUYAMA Sho
kiri 1:	4	-	DEMARE Arnaud
kiri 2:	10	-	HATSUYAMA Sho
kiri 2:	6	-	COVILI Luca
kiri 2:	4	-	KLUGE Roger
paras joukkue:	5	-	Groupama - FDJ

Tulokset 

1.	154	pulmark
2.	129	PK30
3.	109	Andy & Fränck
4.	106	JTu
5.	105	Mansemankelin Joukkue
6.	105	hoopeevee
7.	100	Team Kossu
8.	95	maupa
9.	95	Cybbe
10.	70	vema60
11.	70	Team Happo-EKP
12.	60	Salaliittoteoria
13.	50	Iske Hai, iske
14.	36	TetedeCourse
15.	35	tiger
16.	35	Googol
17.	35	Indurain
18.	30	Team OK
19.	8	Pink Dreamers
20.	7	JupiteriUkko
21.	5	Squadra di Gelidi
22.	0	Paolo
23.	0	Hokku

Tilanne 

1.	1208	TetedeCourse
2.	1123	Team OK
3.	1014	pulmark
4.	993	Mansemankelin Joukkue
5.	984	JupiteriUkko
6.	972	tiger
7.	964	JTu
8.	900	Indurain
9.	900	vema60
10.	891	Salaliittoteoria
11.	878	PK30
12.	877	hoopeevee
13.	871	Cybbe
14.	868	Hokku
15.	782	Googol
16.	734	maupa
17.	708	Andy & Fränck
18.	658	Team Kossu
19.	622	Squadra di Gelidi
20.	532	Pink Dreamers
21.	492	Iske Hai, iske
22.	486	Team Happo-EKP
23.	471	Paolo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	DEMARE Arnaud
3.	50	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
4.	35	-	VIVIANI Elia
5.	30	-	CIMOLAI Davide
6.	25	-	CONSONNI Simone
7.	20	-	GIBBONS Ryan
8.	16	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
9.	13	-	MARECZKO Jakub
10.	10	-	BENNETT Sean
11.	7	-	LOBATO Juan José
12.	5	-	CANOLA Marco
13.	3	-	BELLETTI Manuel
14.	2	-	LONARDI Giovanni
15.	1	-	BARBIN Enrico

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	DEMARE Arnaud
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
irtiotto:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
irtiotto:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 1:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 1:	4	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 2:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 2:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
kiri 2:	4	-	CIMA Damiano
paras joukkue:	5	-	Nippo Vini Fantini Faizanè

Tulokset 

1.	183	pulmark
2.	170	TetedeCourse
3.	166	PK30
4.	150	tiger
5.	135	JTu
6.	135	Mansemankelin Joukkue
7.	135	hoopeevee
8.	130	Salaliittoteoria
9.	120	Googol
10.	103	Indurain
11.	100	Andy & Fränck
12.	75	JupiteriUkko
13.	66	Team OK
14.	65	maupa
15.	65	Cybbe
16.	64	Team Kossu
17.	50	Pink Dreamers
18.	48	Team Happo-EKP
19.	35	vema60
20.	20	Iske Hai, iske
21.	10	Squadra di Gelidi
22.	0	Paolo
23.	0	Hokku

Tilanne 

1.	1378	TetedeCourse
2.	1197	pulmark
3.	1189	Team OK
4.	1128	Mansemankelin Joukkue
5.	1122	tiger
6.	1099	JTu
7.	1059	JupiteriUkko
8.	1044	PK30
9.	1021	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1012	hoopeevee
11.	1003	Indurain
12.	936	Cybbe
13.	935	vema60
14.	902	Googol
15.	868	Hokku
16.	808	Andy & Fränck
17.	799	maupa
18.	722	Team Kossu
19.	632	Squadra di Gelidi
20.	582	Pink Dreamers
21.	534	Team Happo-EKP
22.	512	Iske Hai, iske
23.	471	Paolo

----------


## Googol

Ewan -> Carapaz

----------


## JTu

Viviani -> Nibali
Ewan -> Mollema
Moschetti -> Ulissi

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

5. vaihto: Ewan 1500 -> Carapaz 1500
4. vaihto: Consonni 0 -> O'Connor 0
3. vaihto: Campenaerts 500 -> Carthy 500
2. vaihto: Ulissi 500 -> Campenaerts 500
1. vaihto: Mareczko 500 -> Conti 500

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Carapaz Richard - 1500
Geoghegan Hart Tao - 1000
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Conti Valerio - 500
Carthy Hugh - 500
O'Connor Ben - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Cybbe

Viviani -> Nibali

----------


## OK93

MAL, Nizzolo, Campenaerts -> Nibali, Bilbao, Masnada

3500 ROGLIČ Primož
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 BILBAO Pello
500 CONTI Valerio
500 MASNADA Fausto
0 BAKELANTS Jan
0 KANGERT Tanel
0 POLANC Jan
0 SÜTTERLIN Jasha

3/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom->2500 - VIVIANI Elia(5)->LOPEZ Miguel(6)
3000 - YATES Simon
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion->1500 - DEMARE Arnaud(5) 
500 - CIMOLAI Davide
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael->BELLETTI Manuel(3)
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo->KANGERT Tanel(12)
0 - CATTANEO Mattia
0 - O'CONNOR Ben->500 - ULISSI Diego(6)
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 10000/10000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Kossu

Viviani, Nizzolo, Gavazzi -> Nibali, Jungels, O'Connor
---------
DUMOULIN Tom -    3500 -> ROGLIC Primoz (4)
VIVIANI Elia -    2500 -> NIBALI Vincenzo  (11)
MODOLO Sacha -    1000 -> CAMPENAERTS Victor - 500 (8)
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao -    1000
NIZZOLO Giacomo    -    1000 -> JUNGELS Bob - 1500 (11)
MARECZKO Jakub    -    500
CICCONE Giulio - 500
POLANC Jan - 0
DE PLUS Laurens -    0 -> KANGERT Tanel (8)
GAVAZZI Francesco -    0 -> O'CONNOR Ben (11)

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## tiger

Kaksi vaihtoa: Ewan ja Ackermann ulos, Nibali ja Mollema sisään.

vaihdot 4/8







1
ROGLIČ Primož
3500

2
NIBALI Vincenzo
2500

3
MOLLEMA Bauke
1000

4
NIEVE Mikel
500

5
CAMPENAERTS Victor
500

6
NAVARRO Daniel
500

7
DE GENDT Thomas
500

8
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500

9
MOSCHETTI Matteo


10
KANGERT Tanel




9500

----------


## maupa

Viviani -> Nibali

----------


## ManseMankeli

viviani -->NIBALI Vincenzo
Ewan Caleb--> Bauke Mollema

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Menee kyllä tämä kisa mönkään, mutta pelastellaan mitä pelastettavissa on. Kestäisköhän se Polanc vielä?

Ulos:
Viviani Elia 2500
Mareczko Jakub	500
Warbasse Larry 0

Sisään:
Nibali Vincenzo 2500
Polanc Jan 0
Carthy Hugh 500

Team Happo-EKP

1	Yates Simon	3000
2 Nibali Vincenzo 2500
3	Majka Rafal	1000
4	Sivakov Pavel	1000
5	Geoghegan Hart Tao	1000
6	De Gent Thomas	500
7	Ciccone Giulio	500
8 Polanc Jan 0
9	Carboni Giovanni	0
10 Carthy Hugh 500

Vaihdot 4/8
Hinta: 10 000

----------


## Jabadabado

Nyt tää menee sen verran metsään että on isojen vaihtojen aika...
4., 5. ja 6.vaihto:
Ulos: Ackermann Pascal, 2000, Ciccone Giulio, 500 ja Mas Lluís, 0
Sisään: Lopez Miguel Ángel, 2500, Polanc Jan, 0 ja takaisin joukkueeseen Brambilla Gianluca, 500

*Pink Dreamers*
Roglic Primož, 3500
Nibali Vincenzo, 2500
Lopez Miguel Ángel, 2500
Brambilla Gianluca, 500
De Gendt Thomas, 500
Ulissi Diego, 500
Polanc Jan, 0
Davide Villella, 0
Schwarzmann Michael, 0
Ludvigsson Tobias, 0


Yht: 10 000 / 10 000
Vaihdot: 6/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

Herätään vähän hitaasti näihin vaihtoihin - Kaaleppi taisi mennä kotiin!

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500*

*ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000* 

*EWAN Caleb - 1500* *--> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000*

*IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000*

*CARTHY Hugh - 500*

*DUNBAR Eddie - 500*

*MASNADA Fausto - 500*

*OOMEN Sam - 500* *--> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0*

*GIBBONS Ryan - 0*

*SENECHAL Florian - 0* 



Vaihdot 3/8
YHT 10K/10K

----------


## pulmark

3500 - DUMOULIN Tom -> 2500 - VIVIANI Elia(5) -> LOPEZ Miguel(6)
3000 - YATES Simon -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (14)
2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion -> 1500 - DEMARE Arnaud(5) 
500 - CIMOLAI Davide -> 1000 - CARAPAZ Richard(14)
0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael -> BELLETTI Manuel(3)
0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo -> KANGERT Tanel(12)
0 - CATTANEO Mattia
0 - O'CONNOR Ben -> 500 - ULISSI Diego(6) 
0 - POLANC Jan

Yhteensä 10000/10000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	BENEDETTI Cesare
2.	70	-	CARUSO Damiano
3.	50	-	DUNBAR Eddie
4.	35	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
5.	30	-	CAPECCHI Eros
6.	25	-	POLANC Jan
7.	20	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
8.	16	-	DE GENDT Thomas
9.	13	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
10.	10	-	SENNI Manuel
11.	7	-	ČERNÝ Josef
12.	5	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
13.	3	-	KLUGE Roger
14.	2	-	COVILI Luca
15.	1	-	GASPAROTTO Enrico

pinkki paita:	40	-	POLANC Jan
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
valkoinen paita:	20	-	CARTHY Hugh
irtiotto:	10	-	DUNBAR Eddie
irtiotto:	6	-	CARUSO Damiano
irtiotto:	4	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
kiri 1:	10	-	BAKELANTS Jan
kiri 1:	6	-	DE GENDT Thomas
kiri 1:	4	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
kiri 2:	10	-	POLANC Jan
kiri 2:	6	-	CAPECCHI Eros
kiri 2:	4	-	CARUSO Damiano
paras joukkue:	5	-	Androni Giocattoli - Sidermec

Tulokset 

1.	144	JupiteriUkko
2.	117	Googol
3.	102	JTu
4.	97	Paolo
5.	91	tiger
6.	91	vema60
7.	90	Team OK
8.	85	pulmark
9.	85	TetedeCourse
10.	80	hoopeevee
11.	75	Team Kossu
12.	42	Salaliittoteoria
13.	40	maupa
14.	40	Cybbe
15.	31	Pink Dreamers
16.	27	Indurain
17.	22	Mansemankelin Joukkue
18.	22	Team Happo-EKP
19.	18	Squadra di Gelidi
20.	10	PK30
21.	10	Hokku
22.	5	Iske Hai, iske
23.	0	Andy & Fränck

Tilanne 

1.	1463	TetedeCourse
2.	1282	pulmark
3.	1279	Team OK
4.	1213	tiger
5.	1203	JupiteriUkko
6.	1201	JTu
7.	1150	Mansemankelin Joukkue
8.	1092	hoopeevee
9.	1063	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1054	PK30
11.	1030	Indurain
12.	1026	vema60
13.	1019	Googol
14.	976	Cybbe
15.	878	Hokku
16.	839	maupa
17.	808	Andy & Fränck
18.	797	Team Kossu
19.	650	Squadra di Gelidi
20.	613	Pink Dreamers
21.	568	Paolo
22.	556	Team Happo-EKP
23.	517	Iske Hai, iske

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
2.	70	-	NIEVE Mikel
3.	50	-	LANDA Mikel
4.	35	-	CARAPAZ Richard
5.	30	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
6.	25	-	MAJKA Rafał
7.	20	-	ROGLIČ Primož
8.	16	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
9.	13	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
10.	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
11.	7	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
12.	5	-	KANGERT Tanel
13.	3	-	DOMBROWSKI Joe
14.	2	-	MADOUAS Valentin
15.	1	-	POLANC Jan

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	CICCONE Giulio
valkoinen paita:	20	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
irtiotto:	10	-	CICCONE Giulio
irtiotto:	6	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
irtiotto:	4	-	NIEVE Mikel
kiri 1:	10	-	ROJAS José Joaquín
kiri 1:	6	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	4	-	CONCI Nicola
kiri 2:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 2:	6	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
kiri 2:	4	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	183	Cybbe
2.	171	Andy & Fränck
3.	166	Mansemankelin Joukkue
4.	155	tiger
5.	121	Hokku
6.	118	vema60
7.	118	Salaliittoteoria
8.	115	Team Happo-EKP
9.	114	maupa
10.	106	hoopeevee
11.	102	Paolo
12.	92	Iske Hai, iske
13.	91	Googol
14.	83	JTu
15.	82	Team Kossu
16.	81	Pink Dreamers
17.	76	Indurain
18.	65	JupiteriUkko
19.	63	Team OK
20.	61	TetedeCourse
21.	45	PK30
22.	25	Squadra di Gelidi
23.	13	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	1524	TetedeCourse
2.	1368	tiger
3.	1342	Team OK
4.	1316	Mansemankelin Joukkue
5.	1295	pulmark
6.	1284	JTu
7.	1268	JupiteriUkko
8.	1198	hoopeevee
9.	1181	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1159	Cybbe
11.	1144	vema60
12.	1110	Googol
13.	1106	Indurain
14.	1099	PK30
15.	999	Hokku
16.	979	Andy & Fränck
17.	953	maupa
18.	879	Team Kossu
19.	694	Pink Dreamers
20.	675	Squadra di Gelidi
21.	671	Team Happo-EKP
22.	670	Paolo
23.	609	Iske Hai, iske

----------


## Hokku

ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
YATES Simon 3000 -> LANDA Mikel	-	2000
CARAPAZ Richard	-	1500
GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000 -> MAJKA Rafał	-	1000
MASNADA Fausto - 500
CICCONE Giulio	-	500
CATTANEO Mattio - 0
O'CONNOR Ben - 0
KANGERT Tanel - 0
Laurens De Plus - 0 -> MOLLEMA Bauke	-	1000


Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Cybbe

GEOGHEGAN HART Tao - 1000 -> MAJKA Rafał	-	1000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

TaoTao keskeytti, joten jatketaan rimpuilua seuraavalla vaihdolla:

Ulos:
Geoghegan Hart Tao	1000
Carthy Hugh 500

Sisään:
Démare Arnaud 1500
Barbin Enrico 0

Team Happo-EKP

1	Yates Simon	3000
2 Nibali Vincenzo 2500
3	Majka Rafal	1000
4	Sivakov Pavel	1000
5 Démare Arnaud 1500
6	De Gent Thomas	500
7	Ciccone Giulio	500
8 Polanc Jan 0
9	Carboni Giovanni	0
10 Barbin Enrico 0

Vaihdot 6/8
Hinta: 10 000

----------


## Paolo

3000 YATES Simon ----> 2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 ROGLIČ Primož
1500 JUNGELS Bob
0 POLANC Jan
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
0 SCHWARZMANN Michael
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

All in Movistar

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
**ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (14) CARAPAZ Richard - 1500
**EWAN Caleb - 1500* *--> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000
**IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000
**CARTHY Hugh - 500
**DUNBAR Eddie - 500
**MASNADA Fausto - 500
**OOMEN Sam - 500* *--> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0
**GIBBONS Ryan - 0
**SENECHAL Florian - 0

Vaihdot 4/8
YHT 9.5K/10K*

----------


## Indurain

Vaihdot 4-6
EVAN Caleb 1500 > KANGER Tanel 
CHAVES Esteban 1500 > LOPEZ MIGUEL Angel 2500
DE GENT Thomas 500 > MOLLEMA Bauke 1000

3500 ROGLIC Primoz
2500 NIPALI Vincenzo
2500  LOPEZ MIGUEL Angel
1000 MOLLEMA BAUKE
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGER TANEL 
0 DURBRIDGEN Luke
0 SCHWARZMANN Michael
0 HAMILTON Lukas
0 BELLETTI Manuel

yht 10 000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

7. vaihto: Geoghegan Hart 1000 -> Zakarin 1500
6. vaihto: Conti 500 -> Kangert 0
5. vaihto: Ewan 1500 -> Carapaz 1500
4. vaihto: Consonni 0 -> O'Connor 0
3. vaihto: Campenaerts 500 -> Carthy 500
2. vaihto: Ulissi 500 -> Campenaerts 500
1. vaihto: Mareczko 500 -> Conti 500

Roglic Primoz - 3500
Carapaz Richard - 1500
Zakarin Ilnur - 1500
Majka Rafal - 1000
Sivakov Pavel - 1000
Cimolai Davide - 500
De Gent Thomas - 500
Carthy Hugh - 500
O'Connor Ben - 0
Kangert Tanel - 0

Yhteensä 10000
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Paolo

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 ROGLIČ Primož
1500 JUNGELS Bob ----> 1500 CARAPAZ Richard
0 POLANC Jan
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
0 SCHWARZMANN Michael -----> 500 NIEVE Mikel
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## JTu

Geoghegan Hart -> Majka

----------


## tiger

Pari vaihtoa taas: Navarro(500) ja de Gendt(500) ulos, Majka (1000) ja Dombrowksi (0) sisään.

Vaihdot 6/8












1
ROGLIČ Primož
3500

2
NIBALI Vincenzo
2500

3
MOLLEMA Bauke
1000

4
NIEVE Mikel
500

5
CAMPENAERTS Victor
500

6
MAJKA Rafal
1000

7
DOMBROWSKI Joseph
0

8
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500

9
MOSCHETTI Matteo
0

10
KANGERT Tanel







9500

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	->  ACKERMANN Pascal- 	2000(3)  
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	-> YATES Simon	-	3000 (9) -> ZAKARIN Ilnur	-1500 (14)
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	-> MOLLEMA Bauke-	1000 (14)
POLANC Jan	-	0  	
SABATINI Fabio	-	0		
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0	
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	-> BRAMBILLA Gianluca-	500 (10)
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	-> CICCONE Giulio- 	500(3)
9500/10000
6/8

----------


## Kossu

Mitenköhän nyt menee vaihdot, kun minulla on 1 vaihto jäljellä ja ajajistani ovat keskeyttäneet Geoghegan Hart (1000) ja Marecko (500) niin saako viimeiseen uuteen kuskiin käyttää nyt enintään 1000 vai 1500? 
Ei sillä suurta merkitystä ole, kun tämähän meni penkin alle jo muutenkin, mutta kiinnostaisi kuitenkin tietää....

----------


## Googol

Periaatteessa 1000, ajajat ovat joukkueessa vaikka eivät kisassa olisikaan mukana, mutta kun tuo ensimmäinen vaihto meni joukkueen korjaamiseen, niin minun puolesta voit käyttää 1500.

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "Iske Hai, iske":

YATES Simon 3000

NIBALI Vincenzo-2500

CARAPAZ Richard-1500

MOLLEMA Bauke-1000

NIZZOLO Giacomo-1000 - > SIVAKOV 1000

OOMEN Sam-500

BELLETTI Manuel-0

BARBIN Enrico-0

ANTUNES Amaro-0

FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo-0

9 500/10 000, 2/8

----------


## maupa

Geoghegan Hart, De Gendt -> Carapaz, Dombrowski

----------


## Velluz

Joukkueeni: "Iske Hai, iske":

YATES Simon 3000

NIBALI Vincenzo-2500

CARAPAZ Richard-1500

MOLLEMA Bauke-1000

SIVAKOV  Pavel-1000

OOMEN Sam-500 - > CARTHY Hugh-500

BELLETTI Manuel-0

BARBIN Enrico-0

ANTUNES Amaro-0

FLOREZ Miguel Eduardo-0

9 500/10 000, 2/8

----------


## Velluz

> Joukkueeni: "Iske Hai, iske":
> 
> YATES Simon 3000
> 
> NIBALI Vincenzo-2500
> 
> CARAPAZ Richard-1500
> 
> MOLLEMA Bauke-1000
> ...



Eiku vaihdot on jo 3/8

----------


## OK93

Conti, Sütterlin -> Ciccone, Cattaneo

3500 ROGLIČ Primož
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 ACKERMANN Pascal
1000 BILBAO Pello
500 CICCONE Giulio
500 MASNADA Fausto
0 BAKELANTS Jan
0 CATTANEO Mattia
0 KANGERT Tanel
0 POLANC Jan

5/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	CARAPAZ Richard
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	MAJKA Rafał
5.	30	-	LANDA Mikel
6.	25	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
7.	20	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
8.	16	-	ROGLIČ Primož
9.	13	-	DOMBROWSKI Joe
10.	10	-	CARUSO Damiano
11.	7	-	FORMOLO Davide
12.	5	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
13.	3	-	CARTHY Hugh
14.	2	-	NIEVE Mikel
15.	1	-	PEDRERO Antonio

pinkki paita:	40	-	CARAPAZ Richard
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	CARTHY Hugh
irtiotto:	6	-	CICCONE Giulio
irtiotto:	4	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
kiri 1:	4	-	CARTHY Hugh
kiri 2:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 2:	6	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
kiri 2:	4	-	CICCONE Giulio
paras joukkue:	5	-	Movistar Team

Tulokset 

1.	283	Googol
2.	276	Hokku
3.	272	TetedeCourse
4.	270	Iske Hai, iske
5.	233	Salaliittoteoria
6.	228	Paolo
7.	202	Andy & Fränck
8.	185	Team Happo-EKP
9.	133	Cybbe
10.	121	tiger
11.	119	JTu
12.	106	Indurain
13.	96	maupa
14.	95	Team OK
15.	91	Pink Dreamers
16.	81	pulmark
17.	78	Mansemankelin Joukkue
18.	76	Team Kossu
19.	57	PK30
20.	31	JupiteriUkko
21.	28	vema60
22.	16	Squadra di Gelidi
23.	10	hoopeevee

Tilanne 

1.	1796	TetedeCourse
2.	1489	tiger
3.	1437	Team OK
4.	1414	Salaliittoteoria
5.	1403	JTu
6.	1394	Mansemankelin Joukkue
7.	1393	Googol
8.	1376	pulmark
9.	1299	JupiteriUkko
10.	1292	Cybbe
11.	1275	Hokku
12.	1212	Indurain
13.	1208	hoopeevee
14.	1181	Andy & Fränck
15.	1172	vema60
16.	1156	PK30
17.	1049	maupa
18.	955	Team Kossu
19.	898	Paolo
20.	879	Iske Hai, iske
21.	856	Team Happo-EKP
22.	785	Pink Dreamers
23.	691	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	CATALDO Dario
2.	70	-	CATTANEO Mattia
3.	50	-	YATES Simon
4.	35	-	CARTHY Hugh
5.	30	-	CARAPAZ Richard
6.	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
7.	20	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
8.	16	-	MAJKA Rafał
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	LANDA Mikel
11.	7	-	FORMOLO Davide
12.	5	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
13.	3	-	ROGLIČ Primož
14.	2	-	IZAGIRRE Ion
15.	1	-	POLANC Jan

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	CATALDO Dario
irtiotto:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
irtiotto:	4	-	
kiri 1:	10	-	CATALDO Dario
kiri 1:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
kiri 1:	4	-	DEMARE Arnaud
kiri 2:	10	-	CATALDO Dario
kiri 2:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
kiri 2:	4	-	CIMA Damiano
paras joukkue:	5	-	Astana Pro Team

Tulokset 

1.	152	Hokku
2.	145	Iske Hai, iske
3.	145	JTu
4.	143	pulmark
5.	135	Googol
6.	111	PK30
7.	96	Team Happo-EKP
8.	94	TetedeCourse
9.	84	Salaliittoteoria
10.	69	Paolo
11.	64	Andy & Fränck
12.	58	Indurain
13.	58	maupa
14.	54	Pink Dreamers
15.	49	tiger
16.	44	Cybbe
17.	34	Team OK
18.	33	Mansemankelin Joukkue
19.	29	Team Kossu
20.	18	hoopeevee
21.	9	JupiteriUkko
22.	3	vema60
23.	3	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	1890	TetedeCourse
2.	1548	JTu
3.	1538	tiger
4.	1528	Googol
5.	1519	pulmark
6.	1498	Salaliittoteoria
7.	1471	Team OK
8.	1427	Mansemankelin Joukkue
9.	1427	Hokku
10.	1336	Cybbe
11.	1308	JupiteriUkko
12.	1270	Indurain
13.	1267	PK30
14.	1245	Andy & Fränck
15.	1226	hoopeevee
16.	1175	vema60
17.	1107	maupa
18.	1024	Iske Hai, iske
19.	984	Team Kossu
20.	967	Paolo
21.	952	Team Happo-EKP
22.	839	Pink Dreamers
23.	694	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Cybbe

DE GENDT Thomas - 500 -> CARUSO Damiano - 500

----------


## pulmark

Meniköhän osa mun vaihdoista ohi pistelaskuissa ? Carapaz ja Nibali tuli joukkueeseen 25.5 14. etapista alkaen, viesti #88.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...89#post2874189

----------


## Googol

Jos haluaa maksimoida mahdollisuuden, että vaihto jää huomaamatta, se kannattaa editoida jo postattujen tulosten taakse.  :Hymy: 

Korjataan seuraavaan.

----------


## pulmark

^ Joo, kiitoksia. Ajattelin jälkeenpäin muutoksen tehtyäni että tämä saattaa jäädä huomaamatta :-)

----------


## maupa

Gallopin -> Masnada

----------


## TetedeCourse

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (14) CARAPAZ Richard - 1500
EWAN Caleb - 1500 --> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000
IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000
CARTHY Hugh - 500
DUNBAR Eddie - 500
MASNADA Fausto - 500
OOMEN Sam - 500 --> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0
GIBBONS Ryan - 0
SENECHAL Florian - 0 --> (17) CICCONE Giulio - 500
**
Vaihdot 5/8
YHT 10K/10K*

----------


## TetedeCourse

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (14) CARAPAZ Richard - 1500
EWAN Caleb - 1500 --> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000 --> (18) ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000
IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000
CARTHY Hugh - 500
DUNBAR Eddie - 500
MASNADA Fausto - 500
OOMEN Sam - 500 --> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0
GIBBONS Ryan - 0
SENECHAL Florian - 0 --> (17) CICCONE Giulio - 500

Vaihdot 6/8
YHT 10K/10K*

----------


## Cybbe

NIBALI Vincenzo - 2500 -> ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	->  ACKERMANN Pascal- 	2000(3)  
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	-> YATES Simon	-	3000 (9) -> ZAKARIN Ilnur	-1500 (14)  -> DÉMARE Arnaud - 1500 (18)  
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	-> MOLLEMA Bauke-	1000 (14) 
POLANC Jan	-	0  	
SABATINI Fabio	-	0		
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0	
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	-> BRAMBILLA Gianluca-	500 (10) 
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	-> CICCONE Giulio- 	500(3) 
9500/10000
7/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (14) CARAPAZ Richard - 1500
EWAN Caleb - 1500 --> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000 --> (18) ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (19) LANDA Mikel - 2000
IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000
CARTHY Hugh - 500
DUNBAR Eddie - 500
MASNADA Fausto - 500
OOMEN Sam - 500 --> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0
GIBBONS Ryan - 0
SENECHAL Florian - 0 --> (17) CICCONE Giulio - 500

Vaihdot 7/8
YHT 10K/10K*

----------


## Cybbe

ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 -> NIBALI Vincenzo - 2500

----------


## Jabadabado

Tuskin tätä enää kurssiin saa mutta vaihdetaan nyt kuitenkin...
7. ja 8.vaihto:
Ulos: De Gendt Thomas, 500 ja Brambilla Gianluca, 500
Sisään: Masnada Fausto, 500 ja takaisin joukkueeseen Ciccone Giulio, 500

*Pink Dreamers*
Roglic Primož, 3500
Nibali Vincenzo, 2500
Lopez Miguel Ángel, 2500
Ciccone Giulio, 500
Masnada Fausto, 500
Ulissi Diego, 500
Polanc Jan, 0
Davide Villella, 0
Schwarzmann Michael, 0
Ludvigsson Tobias, 0


Yht: 10 000 / 10 000
Vaihdot: 8/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

DUMOULIN Tom	-	3500	->  ACKERMANN Pascal- 	2000(3)  
ROGLIC Primož	-	3500	
GAVIRIA Fernando	-	2500	-> YATES Simon	-	3000 (9) -> ZAKARIN Ilnur	-1500 (14)  -> DÉMARE Arnaud - 1500 (18)   -> CARAPAZ Richard-1500 (19) 
CAMPENAERTS Victor-	500	
CONSONNI Simone-	0	-> MOLLEMA Bauke-	1000 (14) 
POLANC Jan	-	0  
SABATINI Fabio	-	0		
Schwarzmann Michael  -	0
TEN DAM Laurens	-	0	-> BRAMBILLA Gianluca-	500 (10) 
VERVAEKE Louis	-	0	-> CICCONE Giulio- 	500(3) 
9500/10000
8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	CICCONE Giulio
2.	70	-	HIRT Jan
3.	50	-	MASNADA Fausto
4.	35	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
5.	30	-	CARTHY Hugh
6.	25	-	CARAPAZ Richard
7.	20	-	LANDA Mikel
8.	16	-	DOMBROWSKI Joe
9.	13	-	CARUSO Damiano
10.	10	-	CATTANEO Mattia
11.	7	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
12.	5	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
13.	3	-	NIEVE Mikel
14.	2	-	YATES Simon
15.	1	-	ROGLIČ Primož

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
irtiotto:	10	-	CICCONE Giulio
irtiotto:	6	-	HIRT Jan
irtiotto:	4	-	VENTOSO Francisco José
kiri 1:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
kiri 1:	4	-	HINDLEY Jai
kiri 2:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 2:	6	-	BROWN Nathan
kiri 2:	4	-	HINDLEY Jai

Tulokset 

1.	247	Hokku
2.	237	Team OK
3.	192	maupa
4.	184	Paolo
5.	183	Indurain
6.	172	Cybbe
7.	152	Team Happo-EKP
8.	151	Team Kossu
9.	146	TetedeCourse
10.	116	JupiteriUkko
11.	108	pulmark
12.	102	Iske Hai, iske
13.	73	Andy & Fränck
14.	68	Pink Dreamers
15.	65	tiger
16.	62	JTu
17.	58	Googol
18.	56	Salaliittoteoria
19.	49	Mansemankelin Joukkue
20.	23	hoopeevee
21.	17	PK30
22.	4	vema60
23.	1	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	2036	TetedeCourse
2.	1802	pulmark
3.	1708	Team OK
4.	1674	Hokku
5.	1610	JTu
6.	1603	tiger
7.	1586	Googol
8.	1554	Salaliittoteoria
9.	1508	Cybbe
10.	1476	Mansemankelin Joukkue
11.	1453	Indurain
12.	1424	JupiteriUkko
13.	1318	Andy & Fränck
14.	1299	maupa
15.	1284	PK30
16.	1249	hoopeevee
17.	1179	vema60
18.	1151	Paolo
19.	1135	Team Kossu
20.	1126	Iske Hai, iske
21.	1104	Team Happo-EKP
22.	907	Pink Dreamers
23.	695	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	PETERS Nans
2.	70	-	CHAVES Esteban
3.	50	-	FORMOLO Davide
4.	35	-	MASNADA Fausto
5.	30	-	NEILANDS Krists
6.	25	-	KANGERT Tanel
7.	20	-	CONTI Valerio
8.	16	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
9.	13	-	HAMILTON Chris
10.	10	-	VENDRAME Andrea
11.	7	-	DE GENDT Thomas
12.	5	-	BOUWMAN Koen
13.	3	-	DE LA PARTE Víctor
14.	2	-	ANTUNES Amaro
15.	1	-	BAKELANTS Jan

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	BAKELANTS Jan
irtiotto:	6	-	PETERS Nans
irtiotto:	4	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 1:	6	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	4	-	BAKELANTS Jan
kiri 2:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 2:	6	-	DE GENDT Thomas
kiri 2:	4	-	FORMOLO Davide
paras joukkue:	5	-	Trek - Segafredo

Tulokset 

1.	100	Team OK
2.	100	Andy & Fränck
3.	90	Hokku
4.	85	maupa
5.	85	TetedeCourse
6.	72	JTu
7.	56	tiger
8.	54	vema60
9.	48	Paolo
10.	43	Mansemankelin Joukkue
11.	38	Googol
12.	38	Salaliittoteoria
13.	35	Indurain
14.	34	Pink Dreamers
15.	31	JupiteriUkko
16.	30	Team Kossu
17.	25	pulmark
18.	25	Squadra di Gelidi
19.	20	hoopeevee
20.	18	Team Happo-EKP
21.	7	Iske Hai, iske
22.	5	Cybbe
23.	0	PK30

Tilanne 

1.	2121	TetedeCourse
2.	1827	pulmark
3.	1808	Team OK
4.	1764	Hokku
5.	1682	JTu
6.	1659	tiger
7.	1624	Googol
8.	1592	Salaliittoteoria
9.	1519	Mansemankelin Joukkue
10.	1513	Cybbe
11.	1488	Indurain
12.	1455	JupiteriUkko
13.	1418	Andy & Fränck
14.	1384	maupa
15.	1284	PK30
16.	1269	hoopeevee
17.	1233	vema60
18.	1199	Paolo
19.	1165	Team Kossu
20.	1133	Iske Hai, iske
21.	1122	Team Happo-EKP
22.	941	Pink Dreamers
23.	720	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	CIMA Damiano
2.	70	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
3.	50	-	CONSONNI Simone
4.	35	-	SÉNÉCHAL Florian
5.	30	-	GIBBONS Ryan
6.	25	-	BELLETTI Manuel
7.	20	-	CIMOLAI Davide
8.	16	-	DEMARE Arnaud
9.	13	-	BENNETT Sean
10.	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
11.	7	-	DENZ Nico
12.	5	-	SIMION Paolo
13.	3	-	GOGL Michael
14.	2	-	LOBATO Juan José
15.	1	-	ČERNÝ Josef

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
irtiotto:	6	-	MAESTRI Mirco
irtiotto:	4	-	DENZ Nico
kiri 1:	10	-	MAESTRI Mirco
kiri 1:	6	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 1:	4	-	DENZ Nico
kiri 2:	10	-	CIMA Damiano
kiri 2:	6	-	DENZ Nico
kiri 2:	4	-	MAESTRI Mirco
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	151	PK30
2.	146	pulmark
3.	140	TetedeCourse
4.	130	Cybbe
5.	126	JupiteriUkko
6.	105	Team OK
7.	45	JTu
8.	40	Googol
9.	30	Indurain
10.	25	Salaliittoteoria
11.	25	Iske Hai, iske
12.	21	Team Happo-EKP
13.	20	maupa
14.	18	Squadra di Gelidi
15.	16	Andy & Fränck
16.	5	Hokku
17.	5	tiger
18.	5	Pink Dreamers
19.	0	vema60
20.	0	Paolo
21.	0	Mansemankelin Joukkue
22.	0	Team Kossu
23.	0	hoopeevee

Tilanne 

1.	2261	TetedeCourse
2.	1973	pulmark
3.	1913	Team OK
4.	1769	Hokku
5.	1727	JTu
6.	1664	tiger
7.	1664	Googol
8.	1643	Cybbe
9.	1617	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1581	JupiteriUkko
11.	1519	Mansemankelin Joukkue
12.	1518	Indurain
13.	1435	PK30
14.	1434	Andy & Fränck
15.	1404	maupa
16.	1269	hoopeevee
17.	1233	vema60
18.	1199	Paolo
19.	1165	Team Kossu
20.	1158	Iske Hai, iske
21.	1143	Team Happo-EKP
22.	946	Pink Dreamers
23.	738	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	CHAVES Esteban
2.	70	-	VENDRAME Andrea
3.	50	-	ANTUNES Amaro
4.	35	-	CARBONI Giovanni
5.	30	-	SERRY Pieter
6.	25	-	BIDARD François
7.	20	-	CANOLA Marco
8.	16	-	BOARO Manuele
9.	13	-	SENNI Manuel
10.	10	-	LE GAC Olivier
11.	7	-	MARCATO Marco
12.	5	-	SANTAROMITA Ivan
13.	3	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
14.	2	-	ROGLIČ Primož
15.	1	-	CARAPAZ Richard

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	BOARO Manuele
irtiotto:	6	-	CANOLA Marco
irtiotto:	4	-	CHAVES Esteban
kiri 1:	10	-	MARCATO Marco
kiri 1:	6	-	BOARO Manuele
kiri 1:	4	-	CHAVES Esteban
kiri 2:	10	-	SERRY Pieter
kiri 2:	6	-	LE GAC Olivier
kiri 2:	4	-	VENDRAME Andrea
paras joukkue:	5	-	Bardiani - CSF

Tulokset 

1.	109	Andy & Fränck
2.	56	Iske Hai, iske
3.	45	Team Happo-EKP
4.	5	Indurain
5.	5	Pink Dreamers
6.	4	pulmark
7.	3	TetedeCourse
8.	3	JupiteriUkko
9.	3	Googol
10.	3	Salaliittoteoria
11.	3	maupa
12.	3	Hokku
13.	3	Paolo
14.	2	PK30
15.	2	Cybbe
16.	2	Team OK
17.	2	JTu
18.	2	Squadra di Gelidi
19.	2	tiger
20.	2	vema60
21.	2	Mansemankelin Joukkue
22.	2	Team Kossu
23.	0	hoopeevee

Tilanne 

1.	2264	TetedeCourse
2.	1977	pulmark
3.	1915	Team OK
4.	1772	Hokku
5.	1729	JTu
6.	1667	Googol
7.	1666	tiger
8.	1645	Cybbe
9.	1620	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1584	JupiteriUkko
11.	1543	Andy & Fränck
12.	1523	Indurain
13.	1521	Mansemankelin Joukkue
14.	1437	PK30
15.	1407	maupa
16.	1269	hoopeevee
17.	1235	vema60
18.	1214	Iske Hai, iske
19.	1202	Paolo
20.	1188	Team Happo-EKP
21.	1167	Team Kossu
22.	951	Pink Dreamers
23.	740	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

> 3500 - DUMOULIN Tom -> 2500 - VIVIANI Elia(5) -> LOPEZ Miguel(6)
> 3000 - YATES Simon -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (14)
> 2000 - ACKERMANN Pascal
> 1000 - IZAGIRRE Ion -> 1500 - DEMARE Arnaud(5) 
> 500 - CIMOLAI Davide -> 1000 - CARAPAZ Richard(14)
> 0 - SCHWARZMANN Michael -> BELLETTI Manuel(3)
> 0 - MOSCHETTI Matteo -> KANGERT Tanel(12)
> 0 - CATTANEO Mattia
> 0 - O'CONNOR Ben -> 500 - ULISSI Diego(6) 
> ...



Cimolai -> Carapaz (1500) meni itse asiassa yli budjetin, mutta ei sitä viitsi enää viikkoa myöhässä peruakaan. Joten olkoon puolikas Demare ja puolikas Cimolai -> Carapaz. Eli kummaltakin puolet loppukisan ja maalin pisteistä pois.

----------


## pulmark

> Cimolai -> Carapaz (1500) meni itse asiassa yli budjetin, mutta ei sitä viitsi enää viikkoa myöhässä peruakaan. Joten olkoon puolikas Demare ja puolikas Cimolai -> Carapaz. Eli kummaltakin puolet loppukisan ja maalin pisteistä pois.



No huh, kylläpä tuli sekoiltua, my bad. Vaikka pinnoja yo. tavalla laskee, niin lopputuloksissa sitten pääjoukon hännille, oikeudenmukaisempaa niin vaikka tämä leikkipeliä onkin :-)

----------


## TetedeCourse

Viimeinen vaihto:
*ROGLIČ Primož - 3500
ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (14) CARAPAZ Richard - 1500
EWAN Caleb - 1500 --> (14) LANDA Mikel - 2000 --> (18) ACKERMANN Pascal - 2000 --> (19) LANDA Mikel - 2000
IZAGIRRE Ion - 1000 --> (5) MAJKA Rafael - 1000
CARTHY Hugh - 500
DUNBAR Eddie - 500 --> (21) CAMPENAERTS Viktor - 500
MASNADA Fausto - 500
OOMEN Sam - 500 --> (14) KANGERT Tanel - 0
GIBBONS Ryan - 0
SENECHAL Florian - 0 --> (17) CICCONE Giulio - 500

Vaihdot 8/8
YHT 10K/10K*

----------


## Paolo

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 ROGLIČ Primož
1500 CARAPAZ Richard
0 POLANC Jan
1000 MOLLEMA Bauke
500 DE GENDT Thomas
500 NIEVE Mikel ——-> 500 CAMPENAERTS Victor
0 VILLELLA Davide
500 CICCONE Giulio
0 KANGERT Tanel

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

De Gendt -> Campenaerts

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

De Gendt -> Campenaerts

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	BILBAO Pello
2.	70	-	LANDA Mikel
3.	50	-	CICCONE Giulio
4.	35	-	CARAPAZ Richard
5.	30	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
6.	25	-	KANGERT Tanel
7.	20	-	NIEVE Mikel
8.	16	-	MADOUAS Valentin
9.	13	-	MAJKA Rafał
10.	10	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
11.	7	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
12.	5	-	YATES Simon
13.	3	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
14.	2	-	ROGLIČ Primož
15.	1	-	CARTHY Hugh

pinkki paita:	40	-	
violetti paita:	30	-	
sininen paita:	30	-	
valkoinen paita:	20	-	
irtiotto:	10	-	BILBAO Pello
irtiotto:	6	-	NIEVE Mikel
irtiotto:	4	-	KANGERT Tanel
kiri 1:	10	-	MASNADA Fausto
kiri 1:	6	-	CAPECCHI Eros
kiri 1:	4	-	CATALDO Dario
kiri 2:	10	-	DUNBAR Eddie
kiri 2:	6	-	BILBAO Pello
kiri 2:	4	-	NIEVE Mikel
paras joukkue:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

Tulokset 

1.	237	Team OK
2.	220	TetedeCourse
3.	212	Hokku
4.	184	Paolo
5.	163	maupa
6.	137	Andy & Fränck
7.	137	Cybbe
8.	126	hoopeevee
9.	124	Indurain
10.	112	tiger
11.	111	Team Kossu
12.	110	Team Happo-EKP
13.	99	Mansemankelin Joukkue
14.	94	pulmark
15.	92	Pink Dreamers
16.	90	JupiteriUkko
17.	90	Googol
18.	87	Salaliittoteoria
19.	86	Iske Hai, iske
20.	48	JTu
21.	37	vema60
22.	31	Squadra di Gelidi
23.	15	PK30

Tilanne 

1.	2484	TetedeCourse
2.	2152	Team OK
3.	2071	pulmark
4.	1984	Hokku
5.	1782	Cybbe
6.	1778	tiger
7.	1777	JTu
8.	1757	Googol
9.	1707	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1680	Andy & Fränck
11.	1674	JupiteriUkko
12.	1647	Indurain
13.	1620	Mansemankelin Joukkue
14.	1570	maupa
15.	1452	PK30
16.	1395	hoopeevee
17.	1386	Paolo
18.	1300	Iske Hai, iske
19.	1298	Team Happo-EKP
20.	1278	Team Kossu
21.	1272	vema60
22.	1043	Pink Dreamers
23.	771	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	HAGA Chad
2.	70	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
3.	50	-	DE GENDT Thomas
4.	35	-	CARUSO Damiano
5.	30	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
6.	25	-	BENNETT Sean
7.	20	-	BILBAO Pello
8.	16	-	CATTANEO Mattia
9.	13	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
10.	10	-	ROGLIČ Primož
11.	7	-	DURBRIDGE Luke
12.	5	-	BOHLI Tom
13.	3	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
14.	2	-	POLANC Jan
15.	1	-	MAJKA Rafał

paras joukkue:	5	-	Bahrain Merida

Tulokset 

1.	150	Paolo
2.	100	Team Kossu
3.	99	tiger
4.	97	JTu
5.	88	Andy & Fränck
6.	84	Salaliittoteoria
7.	83	Googol
8.	82	JupiteriUkko
9.	81	TetedeCourse
10.	78	Mansemankelin Joukkue
11.	71	Team Happo-EKP
12.	69	Cybbe
13.	68	hoopeevee
14.	66	Team OK
15.	60	Pink Dreamers
16.	60	vema60
17.	36	pulmark
18.	35	Indurain
19.	35	Squadra di Gelidi
20.	28	maupa
21.	27	Hokku
22.	27	PK30
23.	18	Iske Hai, iske

Tilanne 

1.	2565	TetedeCourse
2.	2218	Team OK
3.	2107	pulmark
4.	2011	Hokku
5.	1877	tiger
6.	1874	JTu
7.	1851	Cybbe
8.	1840	Googol
9.	1791	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1768	Andy & Fränck
11.	1756	JupiteriUkko
12.	1698	Mansemankelin Joukkue
13.	1682	Indurain
14.	1598	maupa
15.	1536	Paolo
16.	1479	PK30
17.	1463	hoopeevee
18.	1378	Team Kossu
19.	1369	Team Happo-EKP
20.	1332	vema60
21.	1318	Iske Hai, iske
22.	1103	Pink Dreamers
23.	806	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*20% BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	351	Andy & Fränck
2.	290	hoopeevee
3.	262	vema60
4.	220	Team OK
5.	216	PK30
6.	194	pulmark
7.	194	Iske Hai, iske
8.	187	Googol
9.	176	Hokku
10.	163	JTu
11.	163	TetedeCourse
12.	159	Squadra di Gelidi
13.	159	maupa
14.	152	tiger
15.	133	Salaliittoteoria
16.	130	Pink Dreamers
17.	123	JupiteriUkko
18.	119	Team Happo-EKP
19.	118	Cybbe
20.	114	Paolo
21.	110	Mansemankelin Joukkue
22.	78	Indurain
23.	61	Team Kossu

Tilanne 

1.	2728	TetedeCourse
2.	2438	Team OK
3.	2301	pulmark
4.	2187	Hokku
5.	2119	Andy & Fränck
6.	2037	JTu
7.	2029	tiger
8.	2027	Googol
9.	1969	Cybbe
10.	1924	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1879	JupiteriUkko
12.	1808	Mansemankelin Joukkue
13.	1760	Indurain
14.	1757	maupa
15.	1753	hoopeevee
16.	1695	PK30
17.	1650	Paolo
18.	1594	vema60
19.	1512	Iske Hai, iske
20.	1488	Team Happo-EKP
21.	1439	Team Kossu
22.	1233	Pink Dreamers
23.	965	Squadra di Gelidi

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU		*

1.	2	-	Movistar Team
2.	1	-	Astana Pro Team
3.	1	-	Bahrain Merida

Tulokset 

1.	84	vema60
2.	63	Andy & Fränck
3.	63	hoopeevee
4.	63	Iske Hai, iske
5.	52	Mansemankelin Joukkue
6.	50	Hokku
7.	45	Paolo
8.	40	pulmark
9.	29	Pink Dreamers
10.	24	maupa
11.	22	TetedeCourse
12.	20	Team OK
13.	20	Googol
14.	20	Salaliittoteoria
15.	20	Indurain
16.	10	JTu
17.	10	tiger
18.	10	Team Kossu
19.	9	Team Happo-EKP
20.	9	Cybbe
21.	6	JupiteriUkko
22.	0	PK30
23.	0	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	2750	TetedeCourse
2.	2458	Team OK
3.	2341	pulmark
4.	2237	Hokku
5.	2182	Andy & Fränck
6.	2047	JTu
7.	2047	Googol
8.	2039	tiger
9.	1978	Cybbe
10.	1944	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1885	JupiteriUkko
12.	1860	Mansemankelin Joukkue
13.	1816	hoopeevee
14.	1781	maupa
15.	1780	Indurain
16.	1695	PK30
17.	1695	Paolo
18.	1678	vema60
19.	1575	Iske Hai, iske
20.	1497	Team Happo-EKP
21.	1449	Team Kossu
22.	1262	Pink Dreamers
23.	965	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	NUORTEN KILPAILU		*

1.	5	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
2.	4	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
3.	3	-	CARTHY Hugh
4.	2	-	MADOUAS Valentin
5.	1	-	CICCONE Giulio

Tulokset 

1.	117	Salaliittoteoria
2.	105	maupa
3.	105	Cybbe
4.	104	Team Happo-EKP
5.	80	pulmark
6.	68	TetedeCourse
7.	63	Googol
8.	60	Indurain
9.	49	Iske Hai, iske
10.	43	Pink Dreamers
11.	21	Paolo
12.	21	Team Kossu
13.	19	JupiteriUkko
14.	17	Hokku
15.	6	Team OK
16.	0	vema60
17.	0	Andy & Fränck
18.	0	hoopeevee
19.	0	Mansemankelin Joukkue
20.	0	JTu
21.	0	tiger
22.	0	PK30
23.	0	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	2818	TetedeCourse
2.	2464	Team OK
3.	2421	pulmark
4.	2254	Hokku
5.	2182	Andy & Fränck
6.	2110	Googol
7.	2083	Cybbe
8.	2061	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2047	JTu
10.	2039	tiger
11.	1904	JupiteriUkko
12.	1886	maupa
13.	1860	Mansemankelin Joukkue
14.	1840	Indurain
15.	1816	hoopeevee
16.	1716	Paolo
17.	1695	PK30
18.	1678	vema60
19.	1624	Iske Hai, iske
20.	1601	Team Happo-EKP
21.	1470	Team Kossu
22.	1305	Pink Dreamers
23.	965	Squadra di Gelidi

*	MÄKIKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	CICCONE Giulio
2.	7	-	MASNADA Fausto
3.	5	-	CARUSO Damiano
4.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
5.	3	-	NIEVE Mikel
6.	2	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
7.	2	-	CATTANEO Mattia
8.	1	-	BILBAO Pello
9.	1	-	LANDA Mikel
10.	1	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca

Tulokset 

1.	418	Hokku
2.	303	Cybbe
3.	266	maupa
4.	234	Paolo
5.	224	TetedeCourse
6.	210	Team Kossu
7.	210	JupiteriUkko
8.	200	Team Happo-EKP
9.	200	Indurain
10.	168	hoopeevee
11.	152	Team OK
12.	126	Andy & Fränck
13.	84	vema60
14.	84	tiger
15.	66	pulmark
16.	63	Iske Hai, iske
17.	63	Mansemankelin Joukkue
18.	51	Pink Dreamers
19.	46	Salaliittoteoria
20.	42	JTu
21.	42	PK30
22.	30	Googol
23.	0	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	3042	TetedeCourse
2.	2672	Hokku
3.	2616	Team OK
4.	2487	pulmark
5.	2386	Cybbe
6.	2308	Andy & Fränck
7.	2152	maupa
8.	2140	Googol
9.	2123	tiger
10.	2114	JupiteriUkko
11.	2107	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2089	JTu
13.	2040	Indurain
14.	1984	hoopeevee
15.	1950	Paolo
16.	1923	Mansemankelin Joukkue
17.	1801	Team Happo-EKP
18.	1762	vema60
19.	1737	PK30
20.	1687	Iske Hai, iske
21.	1680	Team Kossu
22.	1356	Pink Dreamers
23.	965	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	ACKERMANN Pascal
2.	7	-	DEMARE Arnaud
3.	5	-	CIMA Damiano
4.	3	-	MASNADA Fausto
5.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
6.	2	-	CIMOLAI Davide
7.	2	-	MAESTRI Mirco
8.	1	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
9.	1	-	ROGLIČ Primož
10.	1	-	BILBAO Pello

Tulokset 

1.	328	PK30
2.	284	pulmark
3.	281	Team OK
4.	231	Andy & Fränck
5.	220	JupiteriUkko
6.	135	Hokku
7.	109	maupa
8.	108	TetedeCourse
9.	93	Salaliittoteoria
10.	84	Iske Hai, iske
11.	65	Team Happo-EKP
12.	60	Cybbe
13.	51	Pink Dreamers
14.	51	Googol
15.	47	Paolo
16.	33	Indurain
17.	31	tiger
18.	31	JTu
19.	27	Team Kossu
20.	23	Mansemankelin Joukkue
21.	21	hoopeevee
22.	21	vema60
23.	21	Squadra di Gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	3150	TetedeCourse
2.	2897	Team OK
3.	2807	Hokku
4.	2771	pulmark
5.	2539	Andy & Fränck
6.	2446	Cybbe
7.	2334	JupiteriUkko
8.	2261	maupa
9.	2200	Salaliittoteoria
10.	2191	Googol
11.	2154	tiger
12.	2120	JTu
13.	2073	Indurain
14.	2065	PK30
15.	2005	hoopeevee
16.	1997	Paolo
17.	1946	Mansemankelin Joukkue
18.	1866	Team Happo-EKP
19.	1783	vema60
20.	1771	Iske Hai, iske
21.	1707	Team Kossu
22.	1407	Pink Dreamers
23.	986	Squadra di Gelidi

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU		*

1.	25	-	CARAPAZ Richard
2.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
3.	18	-	ROGLIČ Primož
4.	16	-	LANDA Mikel
5.	15	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
6.	14	-	MAJKA Rafał
7.	13	-	LOPEZ Miguel Ángel
8.	12	-	YATES Simon
9.	11	-	SIVAKOV Pavel
10.	10	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
11.	7	-	CARTHY Hugh
12.	7	-	DOMBROWSKI Joe
13.	6	-	MADOUAS Valentin
14.	6	-	POLANC Jan
15.	5	-	FORMOLO Davide
16.	3	-	CICCONE Giulio
17.	2	-	NIEVE Mikel
18.	2	-	KANGERT Tanel
19.	1	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
20.	1	-	MASNADA Fausto

Tulokset 

1.	1566	Iske Hai, iske
2.	1433	Googol
3.	1344	Andy & Fränck
4.	1326	Salaliittoteoria
5.	1277	Hokku
6.	1134	Paolo
7.	1121	maupa
8.	1071	Team Happo-EKP
9.	1071	JTu
10.	1063	TetedeCourse
11.	980	tiger
12.	962	Pink Dreamers
13.	918	Indurain
14.	778	Cybbe
15.	774	Team OK
16.	756	JupiteriUkko
17.	714	pulmark
18.	709	Team Kossu
19.	668	Mansemankelin Joukkue
20.	602	PK30
21.	420	vema60
22.	420	Squadra di Gelidi
23.	231	hoopeevee

Lopputilanne 

1.	4213	TetedeCourse
2.	4084	Hokku
3.	3883	Andy & Fränck
4.	3671	Team OK
5.	3624	Googol
6.	3526	Salaliittoteoria
7.	3485	pulmark (3124 ilman Demare -> Carapaz vaihtoa)
8.	3382	maupa
9.	3337	Iske Hai, iske
10.	3224	Cybbe
11.	3191	JTu
12.	3134	tiger
13.	3131	Paolo
14.	3090	JupiteriUkko
15.	2991	Indurain
16.	2937	Team Happo-EKP
17.	2667	PK30
18.	2614	Mansemankelin Joukkue
19.	2416	Team Kossu
20.	2369	Pink Dreamers
21.	2236	hoopeevee
22.	2203	vema60
23.	1406	Squadra di Gelidi

----------


## Googol

Paras kokoonpano ilman vaihtoja oli luultavasti

NIBALI Vincenzo	2500	782
ACKERMANN Pascal	2000	894
CARAPAZ Richard	1500	1161
DEMARE Arnaud	1500	659
MOLLEMA Bauke	1000	467
CICCONE Giulio	500	597
MASNADA Fausto	500	586
CARTHY Hugh	500	358
CIMA Damiano	0	360
CATTANEO Mattia	0	247

= 6111 pistettä

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnea voittajalle ja kiitokset jälleen Googolille pelin järjestämisestä, on tää hauska lisä näiden suurten ympäriajojen seuraamiseen ja saa mukavaa lisäjännitettä kun on ns "oma mies/miehiä" mukana taistossa. Oma joukkue ei tällä kertaa ihan pärjännyt mutta otetaan Tourissa sitten katse kohti parempaa, no enpä jäänyt sentään viimeiseksi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Tällä kertaa kaikki meni alusta saakka nappiin - taisin päästä karkumatkalle jo 4:llä etapilla ja loppu(han) oli vaan rosapaidan varmistelua  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitoksia kaikille osanotosta ja Googolille taas kerran kisan järkkäämisestä - Tour de France -kisassa toivottavasti
taas tavataan !

----------


## Pesonito

Kiitoksia pelistä. Oma sijoitus on yllättävän korkealla, mutta eiköhän Tourissa ajella taas aurinkokannella.

----------


## Hokku

Giro ja tämä foorumin kisa on katsojana oman pyöräilykauteni huipentuma. Suurkiitos siitä Googolille!

Menin jossain kohtaa kiireessä etapeista sekaisin ja vaihdoin sprintterit pois vaikka seuraava etappi oli sprintti etappi. En sitten tiedä oliko riittänyt voittoon, mutta hieman jäi kaivelemaan  :Hymy:  Onnea kuitenkin TetedeCourselle!

----------


## pulmark

Kiitokset muille osallistujille ja Googolille järjestelyistä ! Onneton kämmäykseni vaihdoissa sotki kisan, mutta Tourilla jatketaan.

----------

